# New Bristol skillshare group



## fat hamster (Oct 19, 2005)

There's a new Bristol skillshare group starting, if anyone's interested - link here.


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 16, 2005)

I definitely recommend this list - a lovely man mended my tropical fish light and heater for me.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 18, 2005)

ooooh!

This looks quite interesting. I'll have proper look at site another time, though wtf I would have to offer gawd alone knows


----------



## easy g (Nov 18, 2005)

some folks have offered to help me with my Herald which is


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 18, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> some folks have offered to help me with my Herald which is



_-Goddamn it!!!_


----------



## easy g (Nov 18, 2005)

damn yankees


----------

